# Sticky  Want to turn off other users avatars and signatures? Read this!



## emcee

Hi folks

I've had a couple of requests recently regarding peoples avatars and tickers, and what to do to turn them off if they are not what you want to see at this moment in time.

To disable viewing peoples' avatars and tickers/signatures simply follow these instructions:

Go into your own *profile *(obviously you need to be logged in to do this) 
Select *look and layout preferences*
Tick the check boxes for *"don't show users signatures" *and *"don't show users avatars"*
Click the *"change profile"* button at the bottom of the screen.

Hope this is helpful.

Emcee x


----------



## Anthony Reid

We can also turn off the baby related areas per individual account - please ask any admin if you would like this setup  for you.

Tony
x


----------



## Debs

Just reminding everyone that we have these options if you feel it would be of help.

If anyone needs any help in setting these options just let me know and I can do it for you.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Emziola

Is there any way to turn off the nappy/ baby clothes ad banners?


Thanks,


Emz


----------



## Anthony Reid

Yes - in the right hand corner of the advert is a x click that and it will mute ads based on that product.


----------

